# What is the most Passive Dwarf SA Cichlid?



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Which is the least aggressive SA Dwarf Cichlid?*​
Apisto's111.11%Bolivian Rams444.44%German Blue rams444.44%


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

Wanted to get the most passive for my planted SA tank but torn.

1. Apisto
2. Bolivian rams
2. German Blue rams


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Dicrossus species are incredibly passive, mine won't even eat fry.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Darkside said:


> Dicrossus species are incredibly passive, mine won't even eat fry.


 good call... would agree on that.

Apistogramma are too wide of a range to compare as a group to a single species like Rams. 
Borelli are pretty mellow where as something like Panduro are... well...


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd agree with Dicrossus as well. I have a group of D. maculatus in my 3 foot planted tank. There is no conspecific aggression, nor any do they show any aggression towards the A. agassizii in the tank. They are a quirky little cichlid.


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

I would love to have discus, but my tank is 29g :-/ and already has a mini school of tetra and a few cory/ottos. Also they are like 60-100 here in Dallas Texas.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*leopartner123*
nobody mentioned Discus... Dicrossus are a tiny dwarf cichlid. Check them out... well worth it!


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

DeadFishFloating said:


> I'd agree with Dicrossus as well. I have a group of D. maculatus in my 3 foot planted tank. There is no conspecific aggression, nor any do they show any aggression towards the A. agassizii in the tank. They are a quirky little cichlid.


Oh, how big are your males? I'm going to pick up some maculatus on the weekend because I'm enjoying my filamentosus so much.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

They're all juveniles, at about 2 inches TL, so near impossible to tell sex at this size. The first shipment 3 months ago was all male, they were around 3.5 inches TL and looked stunning. I'm kicking myself that I did not pick one up then, as this shipmeant is very female heavy. We attempted to vent sex them at the LFS, so I'm hopefull I have 1 male and 3 female. Originally had 5, but one jumped out the second day. Which annoys me to say the least, as tank has very tight lids and I'm still trying to work how and why, and at $35 each it hurt the wallet.

I'll post pics, along with my ever expanding apisto collection, when they mature somewhat and I'm sure of each individuals sex.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

leopartner123 said:


> I would love to have discus, but my tank is 29g :-/ and already has a mini school of tetra and a few cory/ottos. Also they are like 60-100 here in Dallas Texas.


nonono man, Dicrossus, as in checkerboard cichlids, these guys:

(Image pulled from google)

Dicrossus filamentosus









Or Dicrossus maculatus


----------

